# Canon T2i... Right purchase!? Basic questions...



## phillychad (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello everyone! 

Glad I found this forum... Been poking around and there seems to be some really helpful info on here.... I look forward to getting to know ya's!

So here are my "issues"....
Just purchased a Canon T2i (550D) with the 18-55 kit lens...
I am new to dslr's but always loved photography...
I wanted to purchase a system that I could grow with as my skills and understanding improve... 
Was always a NIKON fan but decided to try CANON. The other camera I was considering (at the time) was the Nikon 3100. Cheaper but seemed to be on par with the T2i as far as features go. I loved the articulating LCD on the Nikon and would have gone with it but it just felt too small in my hands. One of the things I liked about the Canon was the ability to add a battery grip. Allthough the Canon feels pretty good without it anyway, its nice to have that option. So here are my questions... I hope some of you may be able to help!?

1. This may have more to do with the lens I'm using...
I noticed when shooting at 18mm, my landscape shots seem to be "tilted"... The horizon seems to tilt. Is this due to the wide angle? Am I holding the camera wrong? Is it just a perspective issue? Sounds silly but I spent the morning shooting a sunrise, came home and noticed all my pics were... "tilted". I was shooting upriver so maybe that has something to do with it? 

2. Speed... Didn't think this would be an "issue" but I have always wanted to capture a pic of my squirrel jumping and to be able to catch her mid flight. At best, I was able to get the shot but it was certainly NOT what I was hoping for. I thought I would have a slew of "positions" to choose from. Kind of like taking a burst of a golfer during his stroke. This camera only seems to want to capture him with his club up in the air and then maybe with the club on the ball. (didn't shoot that, just a thought) Did read that I can shoot at approx 4 frames a sec. thought I could capture more?

3. Just read something about the T2i not being very good at shooting Jpeg's. The article reccomended keeping her on RAW. Is this something any of you have come across?

I'm certain I have a million other questions I would like to ask but they are slipping me right now. I would like to have your opinion on not only the above questions but also a recommendation on if this camera was the right choice for me. I am still within the return period. Obviously if money wasn't an issue I would have bought the 7D but might be able to swing the 60D if it would fit my needs much better. 

Video... Its an option I will like to mess with but for the most part I shoot pics... I am excited to play with that feature want to take one thing at a time... 

Maybe the Nikon 3100 would be a better choice afterall? For what its worth... The few shots I have taken so far have BLOWN US AWAY! 

Like I said... Im new to the dslr world so please go wasy on me... :lmao: I can't tell you how much I am looking forward to getting to know not only this (or another?) system and THIS BOARD! Thanks again! Chad

Ps. If I posted this in the wrong thread kindly move it... Maybe there is a Canon thread for newbies?


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 13, 2010)

What were your camera settings when trying to shoot the squirrel?


----------



## AprilEye (Dec 13, 2010)

I have the T2i and I love it.  Regarding the squirrel, any action shots should be done in the burst or "sports" mode.  And regarding the JPEG vs. RAW, we just had a discussion about the difference in the topic here:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...it-leave-airplane-take-off-2.html#post2099867  Good luck and enjoy your camera


----------



## phillychad (Dec 14, 2010)

"action sequence".... squirrel

1.






2.






1st pic (on fridge) is to show you where she started. 2nd pic was the very next shutter release. I shot with the main dial on "sports"... If you need any other info let me know and I'll get it right to you.

* The above pics are nasty, I know... But just wanted to give ex. of what I am trying to do...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 14, 2010)

wth... you have a pet squirrel? LOL


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.



> 1. This may have more to do with the lens I'm using...
> I noticed when shooting at 18mm, my landscape shots seem to be "tilted"... The horizon seems to tilt. Is this due to the wide angle? Am I holding the camera wrong? Is it just a perspective issue? Sounds silly but I spent the morning shooting a sunrise, came home and noticed all my pics were... "tilted". I was shooting upriver so maybe that has something to do with it?


If it's tilted, then you weren't holding the camera level when you took the shot.  Or do you mean that the horizon was bent (curved)?  That could be distortion caused by the lens.  A better lens might have less distortion, but it's not too hard to fix with software.



> 2. Speed... Didn't think this would be an "issue" but I have always wanted to capture a pic of my squirrel jumping and to be able to catch her mid flight. At best, I was able to get the shot but it was certainly NOT what I was hoping for. I thought I would have a slew of "positions" to choose from. Kind of like taking a burst of a golfer during his stroke. This camera only seems to want to capture him with his club up in the air and then maybe with the club on the ball. (didn't shoot that, just a thought) Did read that I can shoot at approx 4 frames a sec. thought I could capture more?


Two issues here.  One is shutter speed.  The way you capture motion in a photo, has to do with the shutter speed.  A faster (shorter) shutter speed will give you less blur, but it also lets in less light...and you need light for your exposure.  So to get a faster shutter speed, you need to compensate with either the lens aperture or the camera ISO.  Your lens doesn't have a large aperture, so when you don't have a lot of light, you need to turn up the ISO to get those faster shutter speeds.
The other issue is frame rate (number of shots per second).  3-4 fps is pretty average for cameras in that price range.  You would have to move up to something like a 60D, 7D or 1D (in the Canon line up) to be able to shoot faster.



> 3. Just read something about the T2i not being very good at shooting Jpeg's. The article reccomended keeping her on RAW. Is this something any of you have come across?


Shooting in RAW is the best option, but that is pretty universal and not something specific to that camera.  

My advice to you, is to think less about the camera model or brand that you have (or want to get) and concentrate more on learning about exposure (shutter speed, aperture & ISO).  A better idea for an upgrade, is usually the lens.


----------



## phillychad (Dec 14, 2010)

1. 





2.





The above two images show how I would normally hold the camera... Notice the tilted horizon... Am I just hold the camera wrong or is the tilt due to something else? Like I said above... I have been involved with photography ever since I was little. Allthough this is the first time I have ever used a Dslr... I would think holding a camera "level" shouldn't be something one has to think about. Never had this issue before...

Below are two identical images... The first is with me holding the camera naturally.... Notice the tilt? The second is me uncomfortably having to "correct" the image by being aware I am putting the two horizontal focus points. The "level" image just doesn't feel right... Whats the deal!?! 

3.





4.


----------



## Dao (Dec 14, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> wth... you have a pet squirrel? LOL




That's what I am saying!!


----------



## phillychad (Dec 14, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> wth... you have a pet squirrel? LOL


 
Hey there! Sorry... I mentioned it above. I am trying to capture a "action" shot of my squirrel in mid flight. I am using a T2i and the drive just seems to be crawling... Was wondering if I am doing something wrong... Camera set to "action".... I just got it. First week with a DSLR. Would think the "action" setting would be correct to use in this situation, no?

And yes... I have a pet squirrel. :mrgreen:


----------



## phillychad (Dec 14, 2010)

Dao said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > wth... you have a pet squirrel? LOL
> ...


 
Ok, I better get this outta the way since I plan on using this board as a place to learn this awesome "hobby" and hopefully make a few friends...

We have a squirrel... 
About 6 years ago we were in the park when we came upon a guy letting his pitt bull tear apart something. He was cheering the dog on... Thought "Hmm, strange a guy would get this excited over a squeaky toy!" Turns out it was a baby squirrel. Well, as an animal lover... I just lost it! :gah:
We managed to get the dog off and the squirrel ran up into my arms. Honestly, it scared the heck outta me as I grew up thinking that squirrels are noting but rats with bushy tails that carry rabies... Brushed the squirrel off me and she just kept running back up into either me or my wifes arms... Guess it was a better choice then being on the ground with that dog! 

Long, short... took her home... nursed her wounds... tried to re-release her... She wasn't having it! Guess the "good life" was too much to pass up!? Now six or so years later and can honestly say that... I HAVE NEVER OWNED A BETTER PET!

Met MANY friends on-line in the re-hab community and have become active in helping squirrels when needed. 

So that's the story of how Squirrely Pop (her name, she "pop's" up in the air like pop corn when excited) came to be.... :love:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 14, 2010)

can they be pottie trained?


----------



## Dao (Dec 14, 2010)

phillychad said:


> About 6 years ago we were in the park when we came upon a guy letting his pitt bull tear apart something. He was cheering the dog on... Thought "Hmm, strange a guy would get this excited over a squeaky toy!" Turns out it was a baby squirrel. Well, as an animal lover... I just lost it! :gah:
> We managed to get the dog off and the squirrel ran up into my arms.




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## enzodm (Dec 14, 2010)

phillychad said:


> The above two images show how I would normally hold the camera... Notice the tilted horizon... Am I just hold the camera wrong or is the tilt due to something else? Like I said above... I have been involved with photography ever since I was little. Allthough this is the first time I have ever used a Dslr... I would think holding a camera "level" shouldn't be something one has to think about. Never had this issue before...



also my wife naturally leans on right when she takes pictures. It is something you need to think about, or you adjust after shooting with some PP. 
By the way, feeling natural to be leaning can be due to the different size and button position in the new camera vs. before - you are used to a specific hands position that is no more valid.

Using a dSLR makes you think more at what you are doing, because it  becomes not only taking snapshots, but attempting something extra. So  perhaps before this experience you did not consider leaning lines being a  problem. 

Anyway, as already told by Big Mike, do not concentrate on brand and model, but on basics - which are the same for any brand  .


----------



## jaymac (Dec 14, 2010)

Great story. I know a family that does the same thing. They are usually sucessful in their releases. However they have racoon (de-clawed) and a skunk (they took the glands that make them spray out) that they couldn't get to leave.

As far as the T2i, it's what I have and I couldn't be happier with it. You need to work on your shutter speed to get the jumping action.
With the horizon, it is just the way you are holding it. I'm not sure how you could be holding it wrong, but you can straighten that relatively easy with software.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2010)

> The above two images show how I would normally hold the camera... Notice the tilted horizon... Am I just hold the camera wrong or is the tilt due to something else? Like I said above... I have been involved with photography ever since I was little. Allthough this is the first time I have ever used a Dslr... I would think holding a camera "level" shouldn't be something one has to think about. Never had this issue before...
> 
> Below are two identical images... The first is with me holding the camera naturally.... Notice the tilt? The second is me uncomfortably having to "correct" the image by being aware I am putting the two horizontal focus points. The "level" image just doesn't feel right... Whats the deal!?!


That is just user error...sorry to say.  
If you want a level shot, you have to hold the camera level...and you should be able to see that in the viewfinder when you are shooting.  Some cameras have a grid that you can turn on, in the viewfinder, but I'm not sure about your model.  You could use the AF square boxes and check their position in relation to the horizon, that's what I often do.  

It's a little weird that you find it more comfortable to hold the camera on a tilt, but it's not unheard of.  It really has nothing to do with digital vs film, it's just the ergonomics of the cameras you had and what you have now.  I'm sure that with a little conscious effort and practice, you can get back to level feeling more natural to you (on this camera).


----------



## phillychad (Dec 14, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanx BIG MIKE!!! (I gotta learn how to "quote" just certain parts of a reply, not the whole thing...

I posted some examples of what I was talking about in reguards to the horizon being "leaning" to one side... Could you look at the pics and let me know what you think? I have a feeling I am just holding this camera off to one side but honestly... NEVER had this issue with any other camera. Maybe it just takes some getting use to? One would think, since I have been shooting for years with many different cameras, never having this issue before, that somethings up...

Ok, as far as shooting RAW... I noticed when I uploaded all my pics. That they are saying they are Jpeg's when I look at the file name. Am I correct in saying that a RAW file would say RAW not jpeg? I honestly haven't even had the time to read the manual and book I purchased on this system yet. So I'm sure it says it in there somewhere, just thought you might be able to help out BEFORE I tackle the reading... :mrgreen:

As far as making sure I have the "right" camera...
I agree with you... BUT, like I said... I want to grow with my system and before I get to vested into a particular camera, just wanted to make sure THIS particular T2i is something one could grow with... I learn preety quick and if Im already not pleased with, lets say... Frame Rate, then maybe it would be worth it to go ahead and drop the cash now on a model that DOES offer a faster frame rate...

Truth is... I wouldn't expect to have the need to shoot high frame rates all the time anyway... 

A far as the other features go... Haven't played with them yet. Have ALOT to learn... Just didn't want to go and do something down the line as my skills improve and come to find out... NOPE! T2i doesn't let me do that. 

Back in the day... One could get away with a simple pentax film camera and it was nothing to "learn" it... This whole DSLR world is a WHOLE new game (for me anyway)!!! It's not just about exposure any more huh!?!

Thanks again! Chad


----------



## phillychad (Dec 14, 2010)

Nikon_Dude said:


> What were your camera settings when trying to shoot the squirrel?


 
Only can tell you I had it set to "sports"... Brand new camera, haven't had a chance to learn anything on it yet. As far as knowing about shutter speed, aperture etc. I do have a basic understand but still have MUCH to learn!


----------



## phillychad (Dec 14, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> can they be pottie trained?


 
Yes.. She will only "go" on newspaper... They aren't for everyone much like a parrot. They require lotsa care. You have to squirrel proof your home as they can't live in a cage. Some do keep them in cages but usually for their own saftey when not at home with them... I have many pics of her on Facebook if you or anyone would like to see more... 

www.facebook.com/phillychad

just "friend" me and let me know your from this board...


----------



## enzodm (Dec 14, 2010)

phillychad said:


> I posted some examples of what I was talking about in reguards to the horizon being "leaning" to one side... Could you look at the pics and let me know what you think? I have a feeling I am just holding this camera off to one side but honestly... NEVER had this issue with any other camera. Maybe it just takes some getting use to? One would think, since I have been shooting for years with many different cameras, never having this issue before, that somethings up...



As my answer is the first page, I copy also here:

also my wife naturally leans on right when she takes pictures. It is  something you need to think about, or you adjust after shooting with  some PP. 
By the way, feeling natural to be leaning can be due to the different  size and button position in the new camera vs. before - you are used to a  specific hands position that is no more valid. 

Or also:
Using a dSLR makes you think more at what you are doing, because it   becomes not only taking snapshots, but attempting something extra. So   perhaps before this experience you did not consider leaning lines being a   problem.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2010)

> Ok, as far as shooting RAW... I noticed when I uploaded all my pics. That they are saying they are Jpeg's when I look at the file name. Am I correct in saying that a RAW file would say RAW not jpeg? I honestly haven't even had the time to read the manual and book I purchased on this system yet. So I'm sure it says it in there somewhere, just thought you might be able to help out BEFORE I tackle the reading...


Canon RAW files have the extension .CR2
RAW files really aren't even an image file, they are just the data package from the camera and you have to 'cook' them with software to get your image.  When you shoot in JPEG mode, the camera actually does the cooking, but by shooting RAW, you can take control of that process and get the most out of your images.

THIS is an old article, but worth reading.



> As far as making sure I have the "right" camera...
> I agree with you... BUT, like I said... I want to grow with my system and before I get to vested into a particular camera, just wanted to make sure THIS particular T2i is something one could grow with... I learn preety quick and if Im already not pleased with, lets say... Frame Rate, then maybe it would be worth it to go ahead and drop the cash now on a model that DOES offer a faster frame rate...


Have a look at the 60D.  It's got an articulating screen, faster frame rate and is more advanced than your Rebel.  
I had a group of students, most with Rebels and one guy had a new 60D.  It was clear to see that it was a more advanced camera.  But of course, you can use any of them in auto modes, so don't be afraid of getting something too advanced.
I don't know much about the newer Nikon models, but I've been hearing that they are testing very well, in terms of image quality.


----------



## enzodm (Dec 14, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Have a look at the 60D.  It's got an articulating screen, faster frame rate and is more advanced than your Rebel.



here there is a quick comparison: Canon EOS 60D vs 550D vs 7D - Getting more bangs for bucks! - DigitalRev.com
(anyway, framerate is 3.7 vs.5.3, so a series of squirrel pictures very close one to each other is still out of possibility).


----------



## phillychad (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanxs guys! It's just the frame rate... I know I can "freeze" her more mid air with a higher shutter speed bit can use all the help I can get... I guess 3.7 FPS just sounded quicker then it really is...

So I'm thinking.... SLOW THE SQUIRREL DOWN! Maybe attach a rubber band to her hind legs like a bungie cord!? 

Ha! :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

The 60D is sweeter.... BUT $500 more with the 18-135mm
The 7D costs $1800. w/lens  maybe next year... 

Im glad to hear it was just me on the tilted down to the right images... This I can learn to correct like you suggested. Does seem weird though... 

So... as far as camera specific questions... Where should I post them? Ex. How to set the camera to shoot RAW. 

I DO have more general newbie questions in reguards to photography so I guess this thread is for that? 

Again, thank you SOOO much for your help! I can tell Im gonna like it here! :thumbup:
P.S. If you have any more questions about the squirrel, let me know... She gets a TON of attention over on Facebook and YouTube... I'd love to have ya's on over!
In the meantime, I have allready told a "friend" on Facebook about this place as we both posted over there seeking help and couldn't find any. She should be joining soon... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 14, 2010)

To set the camera to RAW, you just need to adjust the image quality settings.

You know - the thing with the little steps/curve - fine small, fine large, etc.  The last option should be RAW.


As far as action mode - I think it automatically sets the drive mode to continuous (look up drive mode in the index of your manual), which is what you want for what you're trying to do.

It may just be that 3.7 FPS isn't fast enough...


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 15, 2010)

OMG?! T2I? WTF? Worst camera EvAr!!!! :hug::


----------



## phillychad (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm lost! I just can't seem to shoot a level picture with this camera... It doesn't get any simpler then that, right!?! I try using the auto focus points for a reference but I'm obviously missing something... ANY SUGGESTION!?! Here is an ex.

1.






It was also mentioned that I could crop this type of pic to "level" it out... Would I need a photo editor such as photoshop to do so? All I am using right now is the software that came with the camera... 

Also, this camera is very small in my hands... I want to purchase an aftermarket battery grip. I'm thinking the larger grip might help me with this problem... What do you think, reccomend?

THANX!!!


----------



## phillychad (Dec 26, 2010)

I just noticed something... The grip on the T2i is on somewhat of an angle... Now obviously this is designed for comfort but I'm thinking... Due to my larger hands, I feel that its working against me... Also thinking that the larger size of a battery grip would put more "grip" or "handle" down in my palm, therfore "forcing" the cam upright? I'm not looking to blame something... I know that one must "learn" to use a DSLR but with that said... I have been using film SLR's (albiet NIKON) my whole life and have NEVER had this issue... Could it just be that this particular camera is not the right "fit" for me or is this something I should just try to "learn" to correct? 

I really appreciate your opinions... 

QUICK SIDE NOTE. maybe for a moderator.... I have other questions relating to photography. For ex. I want to purchase and learn PHOTOSHOP and would like some info... Would that be something I post here or start a new thread?


----------



## smlblk396 (Dec 26, 2010)

How fast is your SD card


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 26, 2010)

phillychad said:


> For ex. I want to purchase and learn PHOTOSHOP and would like some info... Would that be something I post here or start a new thread?



Save the $800 and just use Gimp... its free and will likely do most of what you want anyway.


----------



## dzaneh (Dec 26, 2010)

> It's not just about exposure any more huh!?!


yeah it kinda is


----------



## phillychad (Dec 26, 2010)

smlblk396 said:


> How fast is your SD card


 
SDHC Extreme 8gb... class 10


----------



## smlblk396 (Dec 26, 2010)

When I bought mine the book said the speed of the SD card could effect the fps. Just a thought.


----------



## phillychad (Dec 26, 2010)

mjhoward said:


> phillychad said:
> 
> 
> > For ex. I want to purchase and learn PHOTOSHOP and would like some info... Would that be something I post here or start a new thread?
> ...


 
Thank you... I will look that up. I was thinking of starting with elements 9 anyway... around 60 bucks... looking for basic editing and sorting. Read something about lightroom used to sort. Confused though. Also read that elements doesn't handle RAW well. (Not that I'm even close to takling that yet!) I would be happy shooting straight! see above post...


----------



## phillychad (Dec 26, 2010)

smlblk396 said:


> When I bought mine the book said the speed of the SD card could effect the fps. Just a thought.


 
Your right... thats why I had to go with the more expensive card. 
You just bought a T2i? Quick question... Having any trouble shooting straight? All my "horizon" pics are tilted. Obviously I'm holding the camera down to the right causing the "tilted" pics... Never had this problem before... Trying to correct. Just wondered if anyone else noticed this "issue"? Thanx!


----------



## smlblk396 (Dec 26, 2010)

Your right... thats why I had to go with the more expensive card. 
You just bought a T2i? Quick question... Having any trouble shooting straight? All my "horizon" pics are tilted. Obviously I'm holding the camera down to the right causing the "tilted" pics... Never had this problem before... Trying to correct. Just wondered if anyone else noticed this "issue"? Thanx![/QUOTE]

Didn't have any problems with the shooting but I did have a issue with the fps when shooting drag racing so I sold it and bought a 7D.


----------



## enzodm (Dec 26, 2010)

phillychad said:


> I'm lost! I just can't seem to shoot a level picture with this camera... It doesn't get any simpler then that, right!?! I try using the auto focus points for a reference but I'm obviously missing something... ANY SUGGESTION!?! Here is an ex.
> 
> It was also mentioned that I could crop this type of pic to "level" it out... Would I need a photo editor such as photoshop to do so? All I am using right now is the software that came with the camera...



well. If you are used to a different camera, you need to become used to your new one. It's not caused by the camera, but by your previous habits.

Anyway, to make it straight, just use the software you are using, no need for other things.


----------



## smlblk396 (Dec 26, 2010)

Try to go out when looking through the view finder line the bottom of the frame with the horizon and see if it feels funny in your hands and then get it comfortable in your hands and take another pic and see if they are both the same.


----------



## Gfinch (Dec 27, 2010)

I also just purchased a T2i, I am still learning to use it. I have a couple of books that I am reading on the camera and one of these books does say that the T2i does have grid lines you canturn on, in the menu's somewhere.

As far as the squirrel goes, if you shoot RAW, you are going to get only a few action shots before the buffer fills up if it is more than just a few shots. Also, I had a pet squirell that I rexcued from my cats a few decades ago. Wonderful pets.

Good luck, and enjoy your new camera, I love my new T2i.


----------



## weblogik (Dec 27, 2010)

phillychad said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...



Super cute story


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 27, 2010)

phillychad said:


> I just noticed something... The grip on the T2i is on somewhat of an angle... Now obviously this is designed for comfort but I'm thinking... Due to my larger hands, I feel that its working against me... Also thinking that the larger size of a battery grip would put more "grip" or "handle" down in my palm, therfore "forcing" the cam upright? I'm not looking to blame something... I know that one must "learn" to use a DSLR but with that said... I have been using film SLR's (albiet NIKON) my whole life and have NEVER had this issue... Could it just be that this particular camera is not the right "fit" for me or is this something I should just try to "learn" to correct?
> 
> I really appreciate your opinions...
> 
> QUICK SIDE NOTE. maybe for a moderator.... I have other questions relating to photography. For ex. I want to purchase and learn PHOTOSHOP and would like some info... Would that be something I post here or start a new thread?



Will you please stop trying to blame the camera brand for a user error? You act like you have no say in which direction the camera tilts. You do, it's something you need to get used to. I'll find that sometimes my photos will be off by a degree or two, most image editing programs can rotate them. You can often get close to the proper horizon by moving the two outer most focus points on the viewfinder so that they are both level on the Horizon.


----------

